# Unique Ohio “Whitetail”



## hes (Feb 4, 2006)

J
This little Critter was in the backyard a few weeks ago gorging on maple helicopter seeds. I’ve hunted squirrels for 40 yrs + don’t think I’ve seen one similar. He vanished after the seeds were gone. His tail was as white as snow........


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats pretty cool Hank! I did a quick Google and saw this:
https://www.mlive.com/wayland/index.ssf/2014/07/rare_white-tailed_squirrels_ar.html


----------



## hes (Feb 4, 2006)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Thats pretty cool Hank! I did a quick Google and saw this:
> https://www.mlive.com/wayland/index.ssf/2014/07/rare_white-tailed_squirrels_ar.html


----------



## hes (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks, city squirrels , probably why I never saw one in the deep woods !


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I expected to see a whitetail deer not a squirrel 
with a white tail.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We have a gray we see with a blond tail, really stands out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

